# Marion SC~GSD chained emaciated cruelty case



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope this is not a duplicate, but I do not see her anywhere. 

Crossposted.

From: Tina
I'm sending out an SOS for this female GSD in Marion SC. Transport can be arranged. She needs immediate rescue. This is an extremely high kill shelter. 

The contact is Jen Nall - [email protected] 

If Jen is unable to provide transport - contact me directly at [email protected] and I will. 




Tina Patael
[email protected]


From: Jen Nall <[email protected]>
Subject: [SouthCarolinaAnimalRescue] Marion, SC chained ematiated female GSD cruelty case
Date: Wednesday, December 3, 2008, 8:52 PM


This girl was brought in by AC and is a cruelty case as she was chained out with no food, water OR shelter and is very ematiated! Six other chained dogs on the property had shelter but for some reason this poor girl did not. She is very ematiated and the ends of her ears are all torn up for some reason. She will be on hold for about another week but will then need rescue ASAP! HW test has not been done yet. Please contact me at jennaluv2 @ yahoo.com or (843) 423-8370 if you can help. Transport can be arranged to a reputable rescue. Thank you!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Poor baby!! Those ears might be the worst fly strike I've ever seen...


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG, Poor baby.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

That poor baby.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Of course we will offer a spot for this girl. Not optimal but will be safe in a kennel situation to keep her safe.


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

Can anyone close to the shelter find out anything about her? Age? Is she friendly with other dogs? Temp test?
We can possibly take her but need a lot more info first to make sure we can fit her in.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

two possibilities, can someone help by doing the temp testing?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

The poor little thing. This is so sad. How could anyone treat an animal, who depends on them for everything, like that? What is wrong with people? I hope she finds a safe, warm, loving place to heal--both physically and mentally.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I e-mailed Jen with the questions, and will post if she responds. If I remember correctly Jen is a rescue person who recently took over this shelter.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i see from a yahoo group posting that there is rescue space for her in new york and transport will be needed once she's been held for the required time (because it's a cruelty case). i hope this info is accurate. dear girl.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i did not hear anything.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

This poor girl needs to know what it's like to be loved. I will never understand how people can be so heartless.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

The best way to reach Jen would probably be to call her at the shelter.


----------

